# Graphics tablet



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a graphics tablet for use in Photoshop?

I'm thinking of getting the A4 *Wacom Intuos3* or *Aiptek HyperPen 12000U*, but would A5 be big enough? What features would I need to look for? Are there any other brands of similar quality, preferably cordless and USB?


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Koala,

I use this one with GIMP. I don't do a huge amount of graphics, but this more than covers my needs.

http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=12052

Cheers

Liam


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That one seems to be selling for around £25 and the others I've looked at are £200-300. I'll have some spare money in a few weeks for a full system upgrade, so I'm hoping to get top of the range components. If you think the Trust tablet would be good enough for graphics work and free-hand drawing, I'll give it a go. If it turns out to be not good enough I'll go for one of the other brands.

Thanks


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

NOOOOOOO! Stay away from trust...they only sell cheap, useless and inaccurate graphics tablets. Definately go for a wacom no smaller than A4, other brands may be cheaper but you would just be throwing away your money.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

So that's a maybe then Grizzly.. :winkgrin: :grin: 

Fair enough. As I said, it serves my limited purposes, and that was the only recommendation I could make. Works for me though. :sayyes: 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Wacom. Wacom. Wacom. Wacom. Wacom.

The Graphire2 series are WIN and AWESOME.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't personally use alot of Tablets etc, but from what I've seen on DeviantArt and other graphic communities, the Wacom tablet is probably the most popular one that I've heard about. I haven't had any experience with it, but I'm sure if you look around DA, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

as a side note: its always best to avoid wireless/bluetooth input devices when working with graphics. While the technology has come along way it is still not as accurate as good old hard-wired.


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

i use wacom. works great with all my editing programs
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Wacom-Graphire4-Tablet-with-Pen-and-Mouse-CTE440BCCS-/sem/rpsm/oid/134457/catOid/-13011/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wacom it is then :grin: I think I'll go for the slightly cheaper A5 version of the *Intuos3* to see if I get any use out of it, and exchange it for the A4 if it's any good.

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

